
How to Turn a FanBoy into a Hater in 5 Minutes: Lessons from the New WaPo - avyfain
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2015/12/25/how-to-turn-a-fanboy-into-a-hater-in-5-minutes-lessons-from-the-new-wapo/
======
AstroJetson
Interesting that there is two different apps. You might want to send Jeff a
note, he really does not like to waste money.

Unless, could you be part of a massive A/B test?

No, I'll guess it's the subscription department can't think of a way to get
rid of the second app and it's infrastructure.

Post back about the three hours you will take to close the subscription. Bet
you that you'll end up with your card provider using their dispute process.

